# New Breeder Needs HELP please



## Azizov (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi, I’m planning to breed my female German Shepherd for the first. She is registered and just turned 3yr and her third heat cycle just started today 04/18. *** Removed by ADMIN *** and I’m having really hard time finding a male GSD (AKC Registered) to breed her with but no luck at all. So can anyone help me please?..and any other advice would be great. 
Thanks!


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Why do you want to breed your dog? Have you had her health tested, hips/elbows x-rayed and OFA'd? Is she titled or an active working dog?

Don't want to jump to any conclusions, but unless you have a good reason and you can answer the above questions in the affirmative I'd think twice about breeding your dog.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

If you were connected to your local breeding community you would not have to ask. That tells me you are not experienced enough or ready to become a breeder. Not to mention all the other questions I will let other people ask.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

*Moderator Comment
*

Hi @Azizov, please note that soliciting for stud dogs is not allowed on this forum. 

Discussion of breeding practices, pedigrees, raising a litter, etc. is welcome.


----------

